# Dome & Feet light stay on.



## Pyrocloud (Jan 18, 2005)

Just got this 86 300zx, it's in OK shape needs a clutch.

But there is this electrical problem that's just killing me.
I've traced out what seems like a thousand black lines in the wiring diagram,
to no avail.

Here's the problem, the Dome light and the lights near your feet don't turn off.
Funny thing is, the red light on the doors work with the switch on the door frame, but not the dome & feet lights.

Any Suggestions?


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

im not to familiar with Z31's, just got one myself, heh, I also got an 86' non t 5 speed 300zx, and was thinking maybe your trunk or hood even is maybe open?

Make sure you replace all of your fuses in the kick panel, after a whole month I finally decided to take the 5 mins. to replace all the broken and burnt fuses and what do you know!!! Like 5-10 more lights and features started working again without me even knowing, I was real happy and a load of things started working again, heh.

Anyways, welcome to the board, and if you have AIM add me to your buddy list or post your AIM name here and ill add you, cya around bro :hal:


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

there are two wires going to the door switch on the drivers side. One of them probably corroded and fell off, that's why some things work and some don't. I had that happen in my old 85 once. Very easy fix if that's it :cheers:


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

is the trunk all the way closed?


----------

